# japanese/asian style of grooming



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys
I have hunted all over the web trying to find a book, magazine or really good reference wwebsite that covers the asian style of grooming. Has anyone ever found anything like this?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You'll find that Japan, Malaysia, Korea, ect all have their unique styles, though similar in how well they're done there are things that make them all special. I kick myself for not bookmarking some of the pages I've seen, I'm sure some of the other members have and will enlighten us!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Not photos or a book, but I really enjoyed this graphic I found and posted of: 

Poodle Looks Popular in Japan.html

Also, checkout this thread from a different forum. It shows a terrific magazine/book from Japan. Apparently sold out, but I do see it listed on amazon.com.jp.

Forum with images:
http://www.thetoypoodle.com


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg! I want to see better pics of this modified bedlington clip! LOVE that leg flare!


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Not photos or a book, but I really enjoyed this graphic I found and posted of:
> 
> Poodle Looks Popular in Japan.html
> 
> ...




Oh thank you ....thank you....thank you...you have just made my day,my week, maybe my year with that link and those pics.. just what I needed!! Did I say thank you? In case I didn't....thank you!:adore::adore::adore:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here are some links from the forum: 

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/17210-japanese-style-grooming.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/18586-japanese-groom-havanese.html


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/12713-win-pictures-japanese-stye-traditional.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/13465-louisas-japanese-style.html

Look at Jack-a-poo's Sasha: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/20030-poodles-look-like-doodles-5.html


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Grooming school in Thailand: âÃ§àÃÕÂ¹ÊÍ¹µÑ´¢¹ÊØ¹Ñ¢ µÑ´áµè§¢¹ÊØ¹Ñ¢ ÍÒº¹éÓ ÊÍ¹µÑ´¢¹ÊØ¹Ñ¢ creative dog grooming school in Thailand...... ÊÍ¹,àÃÕÂ¹µÑ´¢¹ÊØ¹Ñ¢ âÃ§àÃÕÂ¹ÀÒÂãµé¡ÒÃ¤Çº¤ØÁ¢Í§¡ÃÐ·ÃÇ§ÈÖ¡ÉÒ¸Ô¡ÒÃ

You can see a gallery of creatively dyed/groomed poodles and the Asian style grooming.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

(log into facebook to see the photos) - gallery of a Korean groomer on facebook: Mina Choi | Facebook


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

How do you guys find all this stuff? I swear I must be Google-challenged or something because I never find more than a stray article or pic here and there. Never mega sites. Although with 2 teenage girls I dont always get alot of internet time. Thanks!


----------



## Luthian Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave my husband the mission to find books on the web I could get in the uk and he found loads! Go to yesasia.com it takes a bit to find them and you need google translate but there is at least a half dozen books and a bunch of magazines! If u order over a certain amount shipping is free!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Luthian Blue said:


> I gave my husband the mission to find books on the web I could get in the uk and he found loads! Go to yesasia.com it takes a bit to find them and you need google translate but there is at least a half dozen books and a bunch of magazines! If u order over a certain amount shipping is free!


Thanks for the tip! I ordered three magazines from the website just now. I chose the free shipping option (doesn't come with tracking - tracking with shipping is an additional $23). I hope they get delivered!


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Went to the Japanese bookshop and assistant directed me to the pet section. Fun book


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow those are great....thanks so much....I just love the different styles, especially the faces....amazing!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Yay my magazines came in!*

I ordered them from yesasia.com - they are fun to look through!


----------



## PooDoo Fashionista (Jan 17, 2012)

Also check out Daniel the Toy Poodle on Facebook - he's in a great anime trim and he's famous!


----------

